# Going to Dubai, questions.



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm going to Dubai this summer with the view of finding full-time employment. I am a PHP/Web developer and am looking to join either a web company, or a marketing/branding agency within the region. 

My questions;

1) I'm wanting to join a middleweight/large branding agency, but am not sure of who is actually out there already - what is the best site/way of finding out who is already out there? ie: the best directory website.

2) How does a residency visa work? What steps do I need to take to gain residency within the country.

3) What are the average living costs for living in Dubai?

4) Did you get your job in Dubai via LinkedIn or other social websites? 

5) I'm really wanting to fill as much of my time with appointments and if you're a company in Dubai that is hiring, I would be interested.

6) I'm wondering, is setting up a limited company in Dubai a loophole around the residency visa? Or do you still need to apply for a residency visa?

That's it really.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

2. Your employer will sponsor you and you get a residency visa that way. Visas are linked to employment.

3. Please see other threads.

6. Dubai is not like you home country - you can't just set up a limited company. Unless you set up a company in a free zone, you will have to have a local sponsor who would technically own 50% of th company. Suggest you get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer for more info.


-


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, thanks for your quick reply.

Thanks for your help.

Yes. I ordered myself a copy of Dubai explorer off Amazon the other day.


----------

